# galaxy tab  3 lite SM-T110 Custom ROM flashen



## espo (14. April 2015)

Hallo,


Meine Freundin hat sich vom Handyladenpfosten ihres Vertrauens das oben genannte Tablet andrehen lassen. Das Ding muss umgehend gewiped,  gerootet und mit nem custom Rom versehen werden, nur finde ich zu diesem Teil keine vernünftige (deutsche/englische) Anleitung.  Auf Handys get das mittlerweile ja problemlos aber bei dem Ding sieht das schwieriger aus.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


Danke


----------



## XeT (14. April 2015)

[Recovery und Root]Galaxy Tab3 lite7.0 [SM-T110] - Android-Hilfe.de

Ich hoffe sie hat nicht mehr als 80-90€ gezahlt. 
Ich hab das hier auch liegen, gabs für nen appel ohne ei.  Nutze es aber nur für das roccat power grid. Was hast du denn damit vor?


----------



## espo (14. April 2015)

Danke dir! 

Sie hat das Ding und n S5 für ihre Vertragsverlängerung bekommen. Große Sachen habe ich damit nicht vor - kann man ja auch nicht. Samsung ist Softwaretechnisch aber das Allerletzte und ich will wenigstens Schadensbegrenzung betreiben und dieses Stullenbrett wenigstens halbwegs nutzbar machen.


----------

